# Utah LE Trifecta



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My oldest daughter was able to complete the Utah Limited Entry trifecta this year when she filled her LE buck deer tag. I'm sure that many have accomplished this but maybe not by age 23. She might even have time to pull it off again before I get too old to go with her.-----SS

2013 LE Buck Pronghorn at age 16. Preference Point draw
2015 LE Bull Elk at age 18. Random draw
2020 LE Buck Deer at age 23. Random draw


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That a girl! That is awesome!! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

How cool is that!!! Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very impressive for sure. 

It took me until I was 56 before I got all 3 of those tags. :shock:
She needs to go to Vegas, or get in the lottery.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That’s quite the feat on some great looking animals! Congrats!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to your daughter! That is quite the accomplishment.

Think she can duplicate by age 46? I hope she keeps trying!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

middlefork said:


> Congrats to your daughter! That is quite the accomplishment.
> 
> Think she can duplicate by age 46? I hope she keeps trying!


She's going to keep trying for sure. Starting over for elk or pronghorn next year. She can't decide. I told her she already has a 12 year advantage going in to round 2!----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd love to hear other LE slam stories. I bet lots of folks forego the pronghorn to go back after big bulls and bucks. I got a buck pronghorn way back before I was a resident and drew a buck deer 4 years ago. With any luck, I'll complete the slam within the next 15 years or so.--------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I keep trying to get that pronghorn tag but the draw gods don't look down on me favorably. 

I got my LE elk way back in 2001, and my LE deer in 2015. So I guess the pronghorn will be in another 8 or so years 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Very impressive. Congrats to both of you! 3 really nice ones too!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my LE archery elk tag in 00. 6x7
My LE speed goat in 04. Archery, good buck. 
My LE muzzle deer tag in 12. TALL 31" 4x4
I'm real close on a muzzle LE elk tag again.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That's awesome!

Man I'd be glad if I could just draw a general season deer permit!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

This. Is. Cool. 

Congrats to her on some fantastic animals and for getting lucky in the random draw.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool and she shot some great animals to boot!

I have done it but it took me a bit longer!

1996- LE archery pronghorn 
2004 - LE archery elk 
2007 - Expo archery elk 
2009 - LE archery deer
2010 - LE archery elk

About due for another elk tag.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Springville- She did great. And your photo taking skills have improved a lot. I mean it as a compliment- her elk is like 3x the size as it appears in the photo. haha

..


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is so cool. I bet she has got to be one of the youngest people in history to pull off that slam. Great specimens, too!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Packout said:


> Springville- She did great. And your photo taking skills have improved a lot. I mean it as a compliment- her elk is like 3x the size as it appears in the photo. haha
> 
> ..


I know it! I take terrible field photos LoL. Good thing we have a great taxidermist to preserve the memories life size. They all look like perfect 10's when we get them back! ------SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I need to use Packout for my next "trophy". 
The guy I took my buck to this year for a Euro on it ......lost the nose......


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That is awesome! Congratulations to your daughter..... and her father


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Man, this almost makes me want to stick in the deer pool. Next year will be my first year applying for deer after 14 years in elk, followed by 2 in antelope. The thought of getting my LE 'trifecta' is neat, especially with a muzzleloader, but the thought of another decade + out of the elk pool is hard to swallow. Congrats to all those that have done it! 

I nearly did the regular trifecta in 2020 with my archery bull, and LE muzzleloader antelope. On the deer hunt, I had opportunity to shoot some smaller bucks, but couldn't find a bigger one or justify a meat buck with a freezer full already. Though I did have to steady my finger a couple times on smaller two points later in the hunt as I wanted that trifecta.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are some impressive animals to boot! That is pretty amazing (with some great draw luck) to accomplish that all by age 23. I just drew my LE elk tag this past fall with 21 points, so now I need to move on to deer or pronghorn.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

That's an awesome accomplishment by your daughter!! I'm sure you had every bit as much fun as she did. I've been able to put my oldest in for the hunts the last 2 years and my next boy will be able to apply this year. I hope we can have half the luck you guys have had drawing tags.

I'm 2/3 on the trifecta, but I don't know if I'll ever get at LE deer tag unless I get really lucky. I got a nice bull elk in 2013 with my rifle. I got lucky that year and drew the Manti premium tag. In 2015 I drew a Plateau antelope muzzy tag and got a decent speed goat. I'm back in the elk pool now hoping I can draw a tag before I die.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

She is going to need a BIIIIIG living room :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

that is awesome! I havent been that lucky but I have had a bit but im afraid it might have ran out! I had a LE deer tag in 2005, LE elk in 2015 (killed a deer, elk and turkey in 2015) and another EXPO LE elk tag in 2018


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I've done it, took me longer.

2009 - Bookcliffs deer, rifle
2010 - Dutton Bull elk, late season rifle
2012 - Bookcliffs deer, archery
2016 - Bookcliffs antelope, archery


My goal is to complete a Book Cliffs tri-fecta. Just need to get an elk from out there.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

highcountryfever said:


> I've done it, took me longer.
> 
> 2009 - Bookcliffs deer, rifle
> 2010 - Dutton Bull elk, late season rifle
> ...


Congrats HCF! Some great animals too. You got it done really quick and have had some lucky draws like my daughter. Just need to draw that Book Cliffs archery elk and finish it up.-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

1998 Three Corners Pronghorn
2005 Bookcliffs North ML Buck deer
2016 Nebo LE Elk ML

Still waiting for my first OIL, Moose. I'm in top tier so sometime in the next 4 years I'm guaranteed.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well UWN friends, I wanted to update this old thread. My daughter's luck continues and she will be hunting her first OIL tag this fall after drawing a Moose tag in the random pool. She will turn 25 a month before the hunt starts. Guess I'd better start planning the sheep hunt she'll probably draw before age 30!-----SS

2013 LE Buck Pronghorn at age 16. Preference Point draw
2015 LE Bull Elk at age 18. Random draw
2020 LE Buck Deer at age 23. Random draw 
2022 OIL Moose at age 25. Random draw.


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

Springville Shooter said:


> Well UWN friends, I wanted to update this old thread. My daughter's luck continues and she will be hunting her first OIL tag this fall after drawing a Moose tag in the random pool. She will turn 25 a month before the hunt starts. Guess I'd better start planning the sheep hunt she'll probably draw before age 30!-----SS
> 
> 2013 LE Buck Pronghorn at age 16. Preference Point draw
> 2015 LE Bull Elk at age 18. Random draw
> ...


Wow! That's incredible. She seems to have this whole draw thing figured out. I would say 'good luck' to her, but it appears like she takes luck with her all the time! Go get a good moose and give us an update along the way to filling that tag!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

So awesome!!


----------

